# Any guys in the Philadelphia area?



## PealedBannana (Jun 9, 2011)

As the title states, looking to possibly meet up with some other guys in the area that are struggling with their marriage. Maybe compare notes, offer each other things to try, vent, or even just to get away from it all for a few hours to smoke a cigar, grab a beer, watch a game, etc.


----------



## waynejoey (Jun 8, 2018)

I'm from philly but I don't live there anymore. What notes do you want to compare? All of the answers have already been documented in one book. Go birds.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

PealedBannana said:


> As the title states, looking to possibly meet up with some other guys in the area that are struggling with their marriage. Maybe compare notes, offer each other things to try, vent, or even just to get away from it all for a few hours to smoke a cigar, grab a beer, watch a game, etc.


The advantage to hanging out here, instead of at a bar watching a game, drinking & smoking, is that there are people here to keep you in check. People who don't just offer support but also critique. 

I'm not saying there isn't a time & place to commiserate with friends, but I don't think it will help a marriage, other than perhaps misery loves company and may allow you to better tolerate a situation that others share.

Guess I'm saying it's unlikely you'll find success stories in such an environment. You may find successful strategies to cope, but not so much successful strategies for a happy & fulfilling marriage. Then again, who am I to talk? The bar scene was never my thing. Nor drinking, nor smoking. I may have missed out on life's most-important lessons!


----------

